# BMW hood decal flies off while on HWY



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

Just when I thought everything was alright with my 330i, my BMW hood decal flies off while driving on the HWY. I was going about 65mph when I notice this blue paper fly over my windshield. I thought nothing of it until I got home and I notice the hood decal was missing. The metallic part of the hood ordainment was still there. I think I’m snake bit with this car.  
Has anyone heard of this happening?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Alamo said:


> Just when I thought everything was alright with my 330i, my BMW hood decal flies off while driving on the HWY. I was going about 65mph when I notice this blue paper fly over my windshield. I thought nothing of it until I got home and I notice the hood decal was missing. The metallic part of the hood ordainment was still there. I think I'm snake bit with this car.
> Has anyone heard of this happening?


Has your car been modded? Us-spec hood ornaments are limited to 128mph.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

Alamo said:


> Just when I thought everything was alright with my 330i, my BMW hood decal flies off while driving on the HWY. I was going about 65mph when I notice this blue paper fly over my windshield. I thought nothing of it until I got home and I notice the hood decal was missing. The metallic part of the hood ordainment was still there. I think I'm snake bit with this car.
> Has anyone heard of this happening?


Never heard of that happening, but now's your chance to get a body-colored logo!

http://www.bimmian.info/46

You will be the envy of the e46fanatics crowd.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> Has your car been modded? Us-spec hood ornaments are limited to 128mph.


Only thing I can think of we have had extreme tempter fluctuations in the last several weeks from 19 degrees to 76 degrees. Maybe that caused the decal adhesive to give way :dunno:


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

norihaga said:


> Never heard of that happening, but now's your chance to get a body-colored logo!
> 
> http://www.bimmian.info/46
> 
> You will be the envy of the e46fanatics crowd.


Thanks but I'm not spending a dime on this call. This should be covered by BMW. I'm selling it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2004)

norihaga said:


> Never heard of that happening, but now's your chance to get a body-colored logo!
> 
> http://www.bimmian.info/46
> 
> You will be the envy of the e46fanatics crowd.


Just to let you know I get all Bimmian products at discounted rate and they still ship from Bimmian. Check us out www.modbargains.com


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Alamo said:


> I'm selling it


Didn't you say that awhile back?  My roundel started to peel, so I pointed it out to my dealer and they installed a new one... if you are out of warranty, they are not that expensive... Or... Perhaps your BMW is rejecting it's "Bavarian-ness" and want's to become a true "Texas" vehicle! Now is your opportunity to give it what it wants! Replace that boring roundel with this!










Be the first on your block! 

http://www.txlonghorns.com/


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Alamo said:


> Just when I thought everything was alright with my 330i, my BMW hood decal flies off while driving on the HWY. I was going about 65mph when I notice this blue paper fly over my windshield. I thought nothing of it until I got home and I notice the hood decal was missing. The metallic part of the hood ordainment was still there. I think I'm snake bit with this car.
> Has anyone heard of this happening?


Let's face it, this is just not the car for you.

Ed


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Didn't you say that awhile back?  My roundel started to peel, so I pointed it out to my dealer and they installed a new one... if you are out of warranty, they are not that expensive... Or... Perhaps your BMW is rejecting it's "Bavarian-ness" and want's to become a true "Texas" vehicle! Now is your opportunity to give it what it wants! Replace that boring roundel with this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you can get those direct from the cow (or "steer", as Texan car lovers call them) at low $$$$$prices$$$$ via MODBARGAINS.COM.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

I think we need a photoshop of those horns on the front hood of an E46 to convince Alamo... once he see's how good it looks, he'll rush right out and get one!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow- i've never heard of this happening. I also hadn't realized that it was just a decal on a piece of metal-- it really looks like its painted on.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Alamo said:


> Thanks but I'm not spending a dime on this call. This should be covered by BMW. I'm selling it


Oh the horror


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> Has your car been modded? Us-spec hood ornaments are limited to 128mph.


Hilarious! Actually, he was driving 65 MPH....BUT it was into a 63 MPH head wind !!!


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Didn't you say that awhile back?  My roundel started to peel, so I pointed it out to my dealer and they installed a new one... if you are out of warranty, they are not that expensive... Or... Perhaps your BMW is rejecting it's "Bavarian-ness" and want's to become a true "Texas" vehicle! Now is your opportunity to give it what it wants! Replace that boring roundel with this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As they say in Texas, That will go over like a terd in a punch bowl


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Alamo said:


> As they say in Texas, That will go over like a terd in a punch bowl


Actually, I first heard that comment in the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia, back in the late 80's... My friend (a Harrisonburg native) was trying to teach me how to sound like a "townie" (a term used by the local college students to define the town natives... they in turn called us "college pukes"...) so that I could mix and mingle with either crowd, merely by changing my word choices and inflections. That capability has come in handy on numerous occasions. Key things to remember are that a broken item always "sounds somethin' turrible" and to tell people "Thanks much" when you've finished your transaction with them... I've never actually used the "turd in the punch bowl" line, however...


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Alamo said:


> Just when I thought everything was alright with my 330i, my BMW hood decal flies off while driving on the HWY. I was going about 65mph when I notice this blue paper fly over my windshield. I thought nothing of it until I got home and I notice the hood decal was missing. The metallic part of the hood ordainment was still there. I think I'm snake bit with this car.
> Has anyone heard of this happening?


Maybe your car heard that you are planning of selling it, and decided to split!:rofl:

Seriously, I have seen alot of bafges fading, especially the blue and white part, but I have never EVER seen a badge fly off like that. When exposed in heat and sun, they flake and fade easily.

But, still.......fly away.....?


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

EdCT said:


> Let's face it, this is just not the car for you.
> 
> Ed


I'm with you. I'm selling it and just drive my trusty 1993 Ford pickup


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

robg said:


> Wow- i've never heard of this happening. I also hadn't realized that it was just a decal on a piece of metal-- it really looks like its painted on.


I called BMW and they tell my the logo is painted on thin veneer Aluminum. They cost $17 they will gett back to me if this is covered under warrenty. There is no way it was stolen because I had my car parked in the company parking lot (much better BMWs in there than mine and mine is near the security camera). Also it blow off while I was driving.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

BWM called and said it's covered under the warreanty. They also said they have never seen that happen before :dunno:


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

norihaga said:


> I hear you can get those direct from the cow (or "steer", as Texan car lovers call them) at low $$$$$prices$$$$ via MODBARGAINS.COM.


:rofl: :lmao: :thumbup:


----------

